# Schwinn Super Sport vs Trek 1200



## bt224 (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm comparing a 2004 Schwinn Super Sport with Shimano 105 front/rear derailleur and shifters, Shimano RX100 Crankset, and Mavic CXP wheels to a 1993 Trek 1200 with Shimano RX100 group. Both are the exact same price. The Schwinn is in very good shape and the Trek looks brand new. Assuming they both fit well, any suggestions?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

It's a hard call. Check eBay for prices of sold items to make sure you're not overpaying. These are both entry level bikes, and used entry level bikes should be VERY reasonable. Trek has a better name than Schwinn. Current Schwinns aren't the same as the originals, but 1993 is getting a bit long in the tooth (is it a nine speed? eight speed?). Inspect both for cracks, especially the Trek- not because there's anything wrong with Trek, but because of its age and potential for high mileage despite its apparent good condition. I'd test ride them both extensively- hills, flats, rough roads, and see if one is clearly superior for you.


----------



## bt224 (Apr 23, 2008)

The Trek is a 14 speed, the Schwinn an 18 speed. These are both on eBay (been looking for weeks around the DFW area, not much in the under $500 market but junk). They want $300 for each of them. The Trek supposedly looks brand new, and the Schwinn almost new. Absolutely no way to tell, but both sellers have excellent scores.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

If this is a first bike I'm not sure if eBay is the way to go. Chances are you'll need a tune up when you get it, maybe tires, and bar tape, figure $150-$200. That, plus the $300 purchase price seems a bit pricey for these. 

Do you have any local bike shops? One here sells used bikes. They do the necessary work before they put it on the lot and you don't have to worry about what it might need. Have you considered Craigslist? Then at least you can see, go over with a fine tooth comb, and ride the bike before you buy it.


----------



## bt224 (Apr 23, 2008)

Not my first bike, but first in a long while. The few local bike shops are run by kids and very snobby, no real ma & pa type stores. You either have a $1500 bike or you're not worth talking to. Craigslist is great, but so far no deals there the past month.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Pricing difference*



bt224 said:


> I'm comparing a 2004 Schwinn Super Sport with Shimano 105 front/rear derailleur and shifters, Shimano RX100 Crankset, and Mavic CXP wheels to a 1993 Trek 1200 with Shimano RX100 group. Both are the exact same price. The Schwinn is in very good shape and the Trek looks brand new. Assuming they both fit well, any suggestions?


At $300, I would say that the Schwinn is a pretty reasonable price, and the Trek is significantly overpriced. 11 years is a long time in that particular range of years. That Trek was not that great a bike when new, and asking $300 for a 15 year old bike of that caliber is asking a lot.


----------



## bt224 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks, Kerry, that was the advice I was looking for.


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

You should check out the Houston Craigslist... there are a few deals to be found there.


----------

